# Male Puppy Names



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dakota, Jaxson, Maddox, Farrel, Drake, Brady, Fraser


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Seneca, Atticus, Hutton.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

Baker, Brodie, Bubba, Baxter, Barney, Beamer, Bo (or Beau), Benji, Bentley, Bravo, Blue, 

with Buddy, i like Beau or Blue (Buddy and Beau, Buddy and Blue)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What is the litter theme?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Baxter, Grant, Bubba, ??

Good luck! The name game is a hard one!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

We had a male golden named Sampson and I have always loved that name. Top contenders were: Bo (or Beau) & Max though. I have a huge long list that I can send to you if you would like. But...be prepared to possibly have a back up name. We were set on Conrad and once we got our puppy, it just didn't fit. We ended up with Tucker.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger  Chance, Sam, Riley, Oliver, Grover, Pheonix


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a hard one. Darby's name came from Darby O'Gill and the Little People (Old disney movie with a very young Sean Connery)

Kirby is named after the heroine in a book I was reading.

I like Duncan, Ranger & Splash but that's just me.

Good-luck


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Winston
Oliver
Graham
Gus


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I've always thought Nugget was cute, as in nugget of gold. Probably the only name I'd go with that you wouldn't name a person.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Digby (from the Pushing Daisies show) or Quigley (one we almost adopted)
My hubby says Buddy


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Puppy Names*

Got a Buddy--Digby kinda scares me...don't want to have a dig-ger!


----------



## denial88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Zeus, Jakota or Einstein. Anything which you like. Also you can visit Ranker.com and see the list they have for puppy names. It’s quite exhaustive.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you going to hunt with him? Nice pedigree for a family hunting dog. If so remember one day you will be in a field yelling "Phineous".

How about Drake since his dad if Phyler?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tucker, Eddy, Gus, Finn,Wrigley, Axel, Max, Bentley, Dexter, Charlie, Jack, Doug, Frankie.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

i like Seaver


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just saw on PetFinder (I was only browsing I swear... well that's what I tell my boyfriend but really I think Molson needs a brother or sister ) and I saw a golden named Nash- I thought was super cool.

Good luck on choosing and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is from 4 years ago....I'm thinking the OP most likely has a name picked out!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha! Omgosh- I didn't notice that. I was just going through the recent forums and saw it- didn't look at the original date :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## EddieWouldGo (Mar 25, 2014)

Eddie - of course  - I see you live by the Beach, so do we - our Eddie was named after Eddie Aikau and is living up to his name. Eddie Aikau was a well-known Hawaiian lifeguard and surferhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfer. As the first lifeguard on the island of Oahu, he saved many lives and became famous for surfing the big Hawaiian surf, winning several awards. In the 1970s, bumper stickers and T-shirtshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-shirt with the phrase "Eddie Would Go" spread around the Hawaiian Islands and to the rest of the world. According to maritime historian Mac Simpson, "Aikau was a legend on the North Shore, pulling people out of waves that no one else would dare to. That's where the saying came from -- Eddie would go, when no else would or could. Only Eddie dared.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

... Some of us might be needing some male names here shortly, though


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice pedigrees both Field and Conformation! I have primarily field bred Golden's including two from different Topbrass mothers....I always tie our dogs name back to the line they came from. In the fathers and mothers pedegrees I see name parts like, Firemarks, Sunkota, Phantom, LaCross, Topbrass.... playing with these could have something like SunFire (call name Fire), Phantom Fire (call name Tom or Fire), Brassfire, Lakota, Crossfire, etc. etc......


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> ... Some of us might be needing some male names here shortly, though


I will be!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

